

Google's Brin on Facebook: "If they come to us, we'd certainly be open to talking" - mattculbreth
http://blogs.reuters.com/2007/07/12/googles-brin-on-yahoo-facebook/

======
sharpshoot
I think Facebook should buy Google.

~~~
aston
After that, I think you should buy Facebook.

~~~
sharpshoot
Does tongue-in-cheek mean anything to you

~~~
aston
Yeah. Btw, I accidentally downgraded your grandparent post, so I upped this
parent one.

